# Proud Grandpa



## Bass5 (May 28, 2009)

My Grandson, Kyle. Pretty good fisherman too.


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Very nice. Congrats to Kyle.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Cool, boy thats an old deer!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

MuskieMan, What is it in that picture that tells you it is an old deer? I try to learn all I can about aging deer. It helps with field judging for quality management. Teach me oh wise one. Grasshopper wishes to learn the mojo.


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

correct me if I am wrong, but you can tell it is an older deer by the graying of the hair ecspecially on the face...and the shortness of his head, it is much more short and bold then it is long and pointed...


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats to your grandson...that's a great buck!


----------



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrates good looking deer there


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

great buck! his first? better then my first by far! congrats!

muskie man- IMO, that's a 2 year old deer.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

Nice buck congrats! And I'm with baddfish on this one, he doesn't look like he's all that old. It is tuff to tell without more pictures. great buck either way tho.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I have to agree with MuskieManOhio...My first thought was that is an old deer...When I first looked at the pic. Gray muzzle and short blocky face...JIM.....CL.....:!


----------

